# LF Silicone



## Bcsfinest (Jun 12, 2011)

Im looking for 2 tubes of black silicone in the 300ml. everywhere i have called or went too only has the smaller hand tubes, any suggestions. Its to do a 260g tank


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Bcsfinest said:


> Im looking for 2 tubes of black silicone in the 300ml. everywhere i have called or went too only has the smaller hand tubes, any suggestions. Its to do a 260g tank


You can buy it at ebay:

Black Aquarium Silicone Sealant 10 2 oz Tube | eBay

I also seem to recall that HomeHardware sold aquarium silicone but I'm not certain if it's black. Forget Homedepot in Canada and also Rhona.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Have you tried Petsmart locations. Try IPU or even Mr. Pets. I know they carry clear in the tubes. Good luck.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

you can get it here in Surrey. 
NuFlex Sealants | Hi-Tech Glazing Supplies


----------



## Bcsfinest (Jun 12, 2011)

Thx hondas3000 but that silicone is only good to 100 gallons i need it to work on 260g


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Try for SCS1200 if you want good strength and black. know my LFS generally carries a few tubes but dont know what they have right now


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bcsfinest said:


> Thx hondas3000 but that silicone is only good to 100 gallons i need it to work on 260g


where did you get that information that stronger silicone for bigger tank? There are other sealer product fish save on that website too, just cost more. As for bigger tank I know they require thicker glass not different silicone.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> where did you get that information that stronger silicone for bigger tank? There are other sealer product fish save on that website too, just cost more. As for bigger tank I know they require thicker glass not different silicone.


it says it in the "tech data" link to the product....."Can be used for aquariums up to 400 litres (100 U.S. gals.)"
Better safe than sorry I always say, especially with 200+ gal of water lol


----------

